# Great offer



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 22, 2015)

Found a great offer for 1000 mealworms for free!

Website Link:

http://www.rainbowmealworms.net/1000-mealworms/

Coupon:

BESTCUSTOMER

   Hope this helps


----------



## LAME (Feb 23, 2015)

for real? Is this legitimate??


----------



## sgtkeens (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd buy them if my mantids were a bit stronger. Also, a thousand mealworms for a handful of nymphs is a bit of a waste.


----------



## MantidBro (Feb 23, 2015)

you do have to pay shipping but for priority, only about $7. $7 for 1000 mealworms is a good freakin deal. I bought em. Plus not only can my mantids eat these, but my frogs and tarantula can as well. Removing the head is important though, as they do have strong mandibles. Plus, these will pupate and turn to beetles. Id done it before, it takes about three weeks. You have to separate them, stop feeding them, and keep them in the dark. Soon you will find them atop the substrate, curved into a "C". A while later, they shed their wormy skin, and look like aliens. Then after a couple weeks they will shed that skin and emerge as beetles. Its pretty cool. Id fed the beetle form to my mantids as well. They are more filling, though do give off an odor as a defense mechanism. But the odor doesnt effect the mantids.

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/100/b/8/the_stages_of_jim__super_worm_to_pupa_to_beetle__by_alexandersmantids-d61480h.jpg

This is a superworm but its the same idea. Meal worm beetles are just a bit smaller.

Thanks for sharing this deal with us!


----------



## LAME (Feb 23, 2015)

Ha! Wow nice find, that sure beats anything local


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 23, 2015)

I bought a thousand last night I'll keep you posted lame if it is a real offer.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 23, 2015)

sgtkeens said:


> I'd buy them if my mantids were a bit stronger. Also, a thousand mealworms for a handful of nymphs is a bit of a waste.


You can culture them and then when your mantises are ready to feast on them, you will have plenty. You might end up with 10,000


----------



## LAME (Feb 23, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I bought a thousand last night I'll keep you posted lame if it is a real offer.


I actually looked through the entire site and they offer all kinds of goodies, definitely going to order my 1k mealworms as well. I also seen they've got 32oz cups... Which I'm in need of =]


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 23, 2015)

Many thanks for sharing, I tried it and the coupon is still valid. I'll have to order some tomorrow (payday).  



LAME said:


> I actually looked through the entire site and they offer all kinds of goodies, definitely going to order my 1k mealworms as well. I also seen they've got 32oz cups... Which I'm in need of =]


Sounds like it will be a good package - indeed make sure you get some 32oz cups as you can always use them.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2015)

Good deal. Been looking to pick up some live ones for the bluebirds. Even the regular cost isn't bad. For some reason I thought they cost more. Coupon worked for me too. Thanks!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 23, 2015)

Bought a bunch, shipping them out to some of my friends who are into reptiles  .


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 23, 2015)

LAME said:


> I actually looked through the entire site and they offer all kinds of goodies, definitely going to order my 1k mealworms as well. I also seen they've got 32oz cups... Which I'm in need of =]


If you need any cups, shipping supplies, etc check out this website

http://www.tsksupply.com/search.php?search_query=32oz+cup+with+cloth+lid&amp;x=0&amp;y=0


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Feb 24, 2015)

LAME said:


> for real? Is this legitimate??


I guess I can't speak for the offer

But I will be taking advantage of it

LOL

But can say that I've dealt with them many many times in the past

Back when I was breeding &amp; dealing in reptiles &amp; what not I use to get cases of crickets from them all the time (I live close to them)

The company has been around for ever

So I doubt it's a scam

Just a promotion

Hey just look at how many people are checking them out just from this post

LOL

PEACE...


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 25, 2015)

I ordered the 1000 mealworms and some feeding cups. With shipping it came to $10.35  I'll update when I hear something, but it is a great deal.



PrayingMantisPets said:


> If you need any cups, shipping supplies, etc check out this website
> 
> http://www.tsksupply.com/search.php?search_query=32oz+cup+with+cloth+lid&amp;x=0&amp;y=0


Thanks for the link  Some nice selection of lids (even metal mesh) and great prices. Heck the prices are close to what I pay for sub-par cups that I have to modify myself.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 25, 2015)

LAME said:


> for real? Is this legitimate??


This is real! I just got my package and wow! i didn't know what a thousand looked like lol!


----------



## LAME (Feb 26, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> This is real! I just got my package and wow! i didn't know what a thousand looked like lol!


Haha! Very cool  

My order will be in Friday.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 26, 2015)

LAME said:


> Haha! Very cool
> 
> My order will be in Friday.


Funny, my mealworms and feeder cups will be here Friday too.  Did you get any deli cups with your order?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Feb 26, 2015)

I bought a lot of deli cups from another website. 50 w/ lids to be exact.

I should have ordered more with the package. I need more lol.


----------



## MantidBro (Feb 26, 2015)

mine came in! aw man. Very good packaging. The meal worms come in a little potato bag. You know like a threaded brown bag. And theres newspaper in there, and of course the mealworms. There does indeed seem to be a thousand. Theres so many, it took me about 10-15 minutes to even get them all out and into their new home.

I froze about forty. Ive been freezing my prey items because they last a lot longer. Its like freezing hamburger. Just thaw it, and its still good. I freeze them live so they are fresh when thawed. It actually works out, its great because they dont rot, so last a really long time, way longer than if you had live ones in the fridge.

I also separated some to prepare them for pupating, so theyll turn to beetles, and i can breed those beetles and have an endless supply of these guys

And the rest ive got set up with a few different substrates, some paper towel bunched up, and some food... Put four wet balls of paper towel in each corner too for moisture, just in case they dont get enough from the carrot and lettuce.

Anyways, yes this deal was legit, and ive got the site saved to my bookmarks now.

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2015)

Three days, haven't got them. Maybe today.


----------



## MantidBro (Feb 26, 2015)

Rick said:


> Three days, haven't got them. Maybe today.





Rick said:


> Three days, haven't got them. Maybe today.


This was day three for me, i do hope youll get yours today, fortunately theyre hardy critters


----------



## LAME (Feb 26, 2015)

Rick said:


> Three days, haven't got them. Maybe today.


If not today, probably tomorrow boss man. I ordered mine the day this was posted and mine arrives tomorrow. (according to USPS tracking anyway...)


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2015)

LAME said:


> If not today, probably tomorrow boss man. I ordered mine the day this was posted and mine arrives tomorrow. (according to USPS tracking anyway...)


For some reason USPS is generally a 3 day affair. I think mealworms will be okay.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2015)

Got them. Not sure why the company punched a bunch of large holes in the box. That makes sense in warm weather but not so much this time of year. At any rate they were fine.


----------



## sally (Feb 26, 2015)

Rick said:


> Good deal. Been looking to pick up some live ones for the bluebirds. Even the regular cost isn't bad. For some reason I thought they cost more. Coupon worked for me too. Thanks!


 That is what I was thinking too. Bluebirds


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 28, 2015)

My mealworms arrived today.

As I followed their live guarantee I paid $2 for a heat pack (no where to be found) and had the box held at the post office. I got a interesting phone call from my post office - the lady was telling me they had a package of live insects, some type of worms, for me and to come get them.

The post workers asked a few questions of the live insects, in the box full of holes, when I arrived.  The mealworms arrived safe and sound though and were in newspaper in a closed cotton bag. I promptly put them in a large container with substrate/food as recommended by another site.

My mom's cat Peanut thought she had to help the whole time. At the end there was one adult beetle in with the worms, and she chased it around the outside of the tub until she almost jumped in and I had to get her back.  

I took a photo to show how many that 1000 is, but nearly all of them immediately buried themselves in the substrate/food when they were took out of the newspaper. What is seen are a few mealworms and empty shells (from molting?).

Thanks again PrayingMantisPets for telling us of the great offer!


----------



## MantidBro (Feb 28, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> My mealworms arrived today.
> 
> As I followed their live guarantee I paid $2 for a heat pack (no where to be found) and had the box held at the post office. I got a interesting phone call from my post office - the lady was telling me they had a package of live insects, some type of worms, for me and to come get them.
> 
> ...


I had one beetle in mine too, i fed it to my texas unicorn lol  haha that cat is funny, fortunately mine were asleep when i was doing the transfer. Thats a nice big bin for those mealies!


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 28, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> I had one beetle in mine too, i fed it to my texas unicorn lol  haha that cat is funny, fortunately mine were asleep when i was doing the transfer. Thats a nice big bin for those mealies!


Nice  Yeah, she always has to help. Thankfully she stays off the countertops so I don't have to fight her when I make my fruit fly cultures.  

Thanks, the bin is a 65 quart, 16.25 gallon Sterilite I got at a grocery store for only $4.50... Too bad I saw them after we checked out up front otherwise I would have put some food back and filled the car up with them for that price.


----------



## LAME (Mar 1, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Funny, my mealworms and feeder cups will be here Friday too.  Did you get any deli cups with your order?


Yes sir I sure did!  Sorry I haven't checked the post. My package arrived Friday afternoon around 4pm.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Mar 1, 2015)

The offer code has expired.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Mar 3, 2015)

I ordered from them before, got a big bag of mealworms, in a box punched with holes and labeled "Live Animals." I guess because of the label, the mailman didn't leave it at my doorstep and left a note asking me to pick it up at the post office the next day. When I did, the guy who handed me the box gave me weird looks and asked, "What is in there?!?" I just said "bird food." I don't have any pet birds, but I didn't really lie, since birds would've enjoyed these delicious tasty worms...


----------



## Denny1st (Mar 20, 2015)

Yay it still works


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2015)

PlayingMantis said:


> I ordered from them before, got a big bag of mealworms, in a box punched with holes and labeled "Live Animals." I guess because of the label, the mailman didn't leave it at my doorstep and left a note asking me to pick it up at the post office the next day. When I did, the guy who handed me the box gave me weird looks and asked, "What is in there?!?" I just said "bird food." I don't have any pet birds, but I didn't really lie, since birds would've enjoyed these delicious tasty worms...


I thought their packaging methods were a bit odd. There is absolutely no need for the giant holes in the box. Other than that good deal.

They sent me an email with the code: WILDBIRDS15


----------



## LAME (Apr 22, 2015)

Another %15 off deal going on celebrating earth day.

Code: EATWORMS15


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 22, 2015)

LAME said:


> Another %15 off deal going on celebrating earth day.
> 
> Code: EATWORMS15


Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## Denny1st (May 11, 2015)

Update: apparently it still works, I just got an email about it. Same coupon code. Said it works on any size but idk bout giant.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (May 11, 2015)

Denny1st said:


> Update: apparently it still works, I just got an email about it. Same coupon code. Said it works on any size but idk bout giant.


Yup, i got the email too. Well off to get more!


----------



## Denny1st (May 11, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Yup, i got the email too. Well off to get more!


Lol yes!


----------



## baskmantids (May 11, 2015)

What code still work and what site is it for? Was looking to get meal worms. Would Elbe nice to get a good price on them


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (May 12, 2015)

baskmantids said:


> What code still work and what site is it for? Was looking to get meal worms. Would Elbe nice to get a good price on them


BESTCUSTOMER


----------



## Denny1st (May 12, 2015)

baskmantids said:


> What code still work and what site is it for? Was looking to get meal worms. Would Elbe nice to get a good price on them


And site is Rainbowmealworms.net


----------



## baskmantids (May 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 10, 2016)

I stay a few blocks from these guys it's where I bought my Mantis encloser from... They have literally bought up the whole block and using it for their business... AT least 10 to 12 homes for growing worms/insects... It's crazy!


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 10, 2016)

@BigDazz That sounds impressive, and all for just mealworms. I wonder if you could get a tour?


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 11, 2016)

@CosbyArt I'm not sure but I think it originated as a bait shop but throughout the years they have expanded... They even sell reptiles and most reptile needs... I'm seriously thinking about going up there tomorrow and see if they're willing to sell me wax moths... They have to have some due to all the wax worms they breed and sell.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 12, 2016)

@BigDazz I imagine they have more wax moths than they know what to do with.  Interesting to hear they have a reptile pet store area, but I imagine those pets keep them in business as they eat lots of mealworms.


----------

